

The complete works of Leonhard Euler available online - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.math.dartmouth.edu/~euler/

======
rnadna
This is _amazing_. It is quite a thrill to be able to read such things in a
browser, instead of having to slog to the library or do an inter-library loan.
And the indexing is very well done, even with English translations of titles.

~~~
trumbo
I wish the works themselves were available in English too. I believe they are
all in Latin.

~~~
madcaptenor
44 articles due to Euler, in English, are on the arXiv:
<http://arxiv.org/find/math/1/au:+Euler_L/0/1/0/all/0/1> It's kind of
surprising to be looking through what showed up on the arXiv today and see
Euler there.

------
Tyr42
The link appears broken to me. Is there a mirror?

------
topbanana
TIL it's pronounced 'oiler'

